# First French Outing



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Our experiences after 2 weeks only.

1. Is owning a dog mandatory on French camp sites.? Thinking of buying a 12 volt barking machine with 4 voices, petit Poodle, grand poodle, german shepard & mongrel.

2. Buying fuel can be tricky, the stations can be a fair distance apart. The Supermarkets I visited used automatic credit card machines that don't accept english cards. The cash kiosk are only manned for limited periods and this includes Sundays. Do not be short of fuel on Sundays.

3. With careful planning it is possible to visit every town and village when the shops are closed and the day after or before the local market. However if one's better half likes a bit of retail therapy, advance information on markets days will help you to be there on the right day.

4. LD lines Portsmouth to Le harve was fine, £196 return but an additional £78 to come back a day early.

We thoroughly enjoyed the trip


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- like you we kept missing the markets in France . . no more, just bought 'Markets of France' book by Janice Gallagher [published by Loisirs publications] ISBN number 1-903861-00-4 price inc p&p £16.94
Tele - 01635 269139


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

hi , yes thats one thing i seemed to remember about my first trip to france about 10 years ago when my parents lent me there VW camper all the village markets i came across with live animals and fresh fruit and veg etc. and now after taking up motorhoming and convincing my new partner about all the benefits it as to offer we have had three trips to france and seemed to miss all the market days.so the book seems agood buy .
thanks for the tip. 
colin.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the market info, that will be very useful.


----------

